# Looking for Inca (Willeeckers)



## Willeeckers (29 September 2011)

I guess this is something of a long shot but if anybody knows of my old horse's whereabouts I would love to here from them.

Looking for "Inca" 17.1hh grey gelding, born in 1996 so will be 15yrs old now. 
I sold him in October 2006 due to work/uni pressures to a home in the south east/home counties area as a hunter but have since lost touch with his new owner. 

His registered name is Willeeckers, I had his passport done with Sport horse of GB. Believed to be by Louella Inschalla but no paperwork to prove this and looks more Irish than WB!

Believed to be still owned by same person but now out on loan to a woman. I believe his new owner had problems with his soundness and may have claimed loss of use on. It is also possible he spent some time on loan too equine college in the area before the onset of the lameness.

Big gentle giant on the ground but could be a little spooky and difficult to ride sometimes. I suspect he is probably nearly white by now as in the 3yrs I had him he went from a very dark dappled grey to flea bitten. No real visual distinguishing features but if you feel the end of his dock it bends upwards and also one of his fore legs would shake when you held it to pick his feet out. 

Any news would be most welcome - just be nice to hear he is still well and loved

Few Pictures...

Taken just before selling him 













He was always very expressive with his tail when working!







And so you can see how much his colouring changed in the 3 yrs 
I had him - taken the first week I had him


----------



## Cuffey (29 September 2011)

On Nedonline he has 52 BD points but suspect they were with you as did not find any newer results than 2006 sorry


----------



## Willeeckers (29 September 2011)

Thanks Cuffey, yes most of those points would have been even before I had him as we mainly stuck to unaffiliated stuff.  He was broken in and ridden by Damien Hallam which is when he got most of his points.


----------



## tonitot (3 October 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's the Inca who was at hadlow college when I was there, I'll post the picture I have of him and see I they're the same horse


----------



## tonitot (3 October 2011)

Not the best picture but the only one I've still got. If I remember rightly he had the loss of use brand on his back (although it could have been a different horse, I'm not entirely sure) and I remember lots of people coming off him when jumping as he had such a big jump that no one at college could sit to. I think he was lame for a while there. It was 2 years ago since I was there though, but I do know people who are there now and could ask if he's still there.


----------



## Willeeckers (3 October 2011)

Aww yes that's my Inca monster  Same donkey ears and big red flea bite spot at the top of his neck. The jumping sounds like him too, I generally used to fall off as well!!! Hence why I stuck to dressage and then just loose jumped him every now and then, or got my friend who could stick on him better! Anything smaller than a 1m he would just back off then launch himself over it!

He didn't have the loss of use brand when I had him but I know his new owner did claim it. Was he liked at the college - guess not if people used to fall off him all the time, it sure is a long way down!!!  I'm pretty sure the college sent him back as he kept going lame - but if anybody does still know him it would be great to know 


This is him loosing schooling at home with me....


----------



## tonitot (4 October 2011)

I loved him  he was such a big sortie and just generally lovely. My friends liked him too, I think everyone liked him, even those who fell off him  I will ask around some of my college friends and see if I can find anything out


----------



## Willeeckers (4 October 2011)

Great to know he was loved he did love attention and was a real gentle giant, the more I think about him the more I miss him  

Really would be fab to know where he is now


----------



## Wigglypigs (19 October 2011)

Did you manage to trace him?


----------



## Willeeckers (19 October 2011)

Only what tonitot posted above, so no not really 

Anybody else?? Thanks for the bump wigglypigs


----------



## Willeeckers (1 November 2011)

Bump......


----------



## Willeeckers (19 November 2011)

Bump again... Kept dreaming about him last night ..


----------



## Willeeckers (27 February 2012)

Bump......


----------



## Willeeckers (3 October 2012)

Just dragging this old thread back up again in the hope maybe somebody else might recognise my old boy.

Any news good or bad would be most welcome


----------



## Star_Chaser (3 October 2012)

maybe give the college a ring?


----------



## Willeeckers (3 October 2012)

I dont think he is at the college any more - he got rejected for going lame!

Last I heard which was a few years ago was that he was now out on loan to somebody but still owned by the same people I sold him to, but I've lost their contact details


----------



## caberston (3 October 2012)

can you not phone the college and ask if they have a record of who he belonged to?


----------



## Willeeckers (3 October 2012)

Hadn't thought of that one - good idea

After much digging around in old email address's I have now found the email address and name of the person I sold him to so might see if that still works 

Inca was definitely sold to the Tonbridge area to a gentleman called Terry who was very much into his hunting and liked big grey horses - at 17hh Inca was the smallest of his collection so if that rings any bells with people PM me


----------

